# TIA portal WinCC Objekte drehen



## Leinad (7 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar kann ich im TIA portal V11, wenn ich ein Objekt im WinCC einfüge, dieses nicht drehen. Bei mir handelt es sich um ein Ventil. Dieses hab ich aus der WinCC Bibliothek geholt und bin auf Bearbeiten -> drehen gegangen. Doch die 90 Grad nach links oder rechts drehen sind bei mir grau eingefärbt, ich kann es nicht benutzen. Weis einer wiso??
Schon mal danke für die Antworten 

Freundliche Grüsse 

Leinad


----------



## asci25 (7 März 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

also das warum weis ich nicht. Das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, weil ich meine Symbolik mit Cinema 4D erstelle.

Wo genau in der Bibliothek hast Du das Ventil gefunden?


----------



## Leinad (7 März 2012)

Das Ventil hab ich hier gefunden: Werkzeuge -> Grafiken 
-> WinCC Grafikortner -> Automation equipment -> Valves.


----------



## asci25 (7 März 2012)

Also es gibt wohl nur eine Möglichkeit: rechte Mausclick->Grafik bearbeiten -> In Paint drehen und abspeichern -> als Grafik einfügen


----------



## Leinad (7 März 2012)

gut dann werd ich das so machen, danke


----------



## sailor (7 März 2012)

Hol das Symbol aus der Symbolbibliotk, dann kannst Du drehen und spiegeln.


----------



## Leinad (7 März 2012)

kannst du mir kurz sagen wo genau ich das finde?


----------



## sailor (7 März 2012)

Symbol in der Leiste "controls" und da Siemens HMI-Symbol Library holen. Unter "Eigenschaften kannst du spiegeln,...
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

unter wekzeuge -> controls? dafind ich nix, auch keine siemens HMI Symbol Libraly...auch bei Bibliothek nix zu finden =(


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

oke ich habs jetzt gefunden danke^^


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

das mt dem drehen hab ich jatzt raus....aber ich hätte noch 2 weitere fragen.
1. wenn ich eine meldung proeziere, kann ich die nicht mehr quittieren. ich hab ja zB  beim quittieren eine.plc und.eine hmi variable, was ist der unterschied? 

2. wenn.ich.ein objekt hab und die.farbe wechseln.will.mit einer.variable.funktioniert das bei.mir auch nicht... 

könnte.mir.jmd schritt für schritt aufschreiben wie ich sa vorgehen muss? wäre sehr nett 

freundliche grūsse leinad


----------



## asci25 (9 März 2012)

Zu1. Was meinst Du mit PLC und HMI Variable? Das sind doch nur Varablentypen (intern und verbunden). Quittiert wird mit der Quittiervariable und Quittierbit, zwei Spalten weiter.
Zu2. Wenn Du die Füllart auf Schattiert oder Massiv umstellst, kannst Du unter Animationen die Vordergrundfarbe animieren.

Wenn Du die Rechtschreibung vor dem Ansenden noch checkst, kann man Dich besser verstehen und gezielter helfen.


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

ja bei den hmi melungen wenn man auf egenschaften -> quittieren geht hat man da diese 2 variabel arten.
ich wusste nicht für was ich jetzt genau die plc variable brauch... 
bei der spallte hmi quittiervarible hab ich eine int variable eingesetzt  und das bit 0 ausgewählt.
wenn ich jetzt dises eine bit aktiviere, passiert nichts ?! =(

sry schreibe aufm handy, da vertipp ich mich manchmal.


----------



## asci25 (9 März 2012)

Ich persönlich muss gestehen, das ich das noch nie so gemacht habe - und ich habe schon einiges in dieser Richtung gemacht. Ich finde, zumindest war das bei meinen Projekten so, dass die Meldungsquittierung in die SPS gehört, weil nur dort kann ich entscheiden, ob die Bedingungen noch anstehen. Also habe ich bisher immer mit Meldungen ohne Quittierung gearbeitet - Vielleicht ist das auch was für Dich, weil viel einfacher zu händeln.


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

du meinst also dass du einfach selber texte oder so erscheinen läst als fehlermeldung?


----------



## asci25 (9 März 2012)

Nein, ich benutze schon die HMI-Meldungen, sonst wird es doch ein wenig kompliziert bei durchschnittlich 2000-4000 Meldungen. Nur die Quittierung findet bei mir in der SPS statt.


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, wie machst du das genau in der sps?  könntest du 1, 2 screenshots machen ?
freundliche grüsse leinad


----------



## asci25 (9 März 2012)

Ich glaube Screenshots von meiner Programmierung würden mehr verwirren,  als aufklären, weil ich sehr objektorientiert, mit Instanzen und einer  Menge von Scripten arbeite.

Nur soviel: Ich verbinde ein Bit mit  einer Meldung, die nur den Zustand Gekommen und Gegangen kennt, aber  ohne Quittierung ist. Das Bit zeigt also eine Meldung, solange es wahr  ist. In der SPS setze ich das Bit, wenn der Fehlerzustand eingetreten  ist. Zurückgesetzt wird das Bit, wenn der Fehlerzustand nicht mehr  vorliegt und die Störung, wie auch immer, von einem Operator quittiert  (zurückgesetzt) wird.


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

oke hab jetzt verstanden was du meinst(hat etwas gedauert^^). ich hab aber ursprünglich etwas anderes gemeint. wenn ich eine meldung proieziere,erscheint die ja auf dem bildschirm. wie bring ich diese meldung wieder weg? also dass sie vom bildschirm oder einfachaus dem meldungsfenster wieder verschwinden.


----------



## asci25 (9 März 2012)

Leinad schrieb:


> wie bring ich diese meldung wieder weg? also dass sie vom bildschirm oder einfachaus dem meldungsfenster wieder verschwinden.




Genau das habe ich doch beschrieben. War das jetzt noch die Frage -  oder nur rhetorisch. Wenn die Frage noch offen ist, dann liest Du Dir meinen letzten Post nochmal durch - da steht die Antwort drin.


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

oke hat sich erledigt war ein einstellungsfehler, danke


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

ich hab noch ne letzte, wirklich allerletzte frage.  kann man ein objekt animiert um 90° drehen


----------



## asci25 (9 März 2012)

Ja, du kannst jede Eigenschaft animieren. Suchst Du unter Animationen.

Edit: Voraussetzung dein Objekt hat die Eigenschaft "Drehwinkel"


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

ja dort hab ich auch nachgeschaut, aber man kann dort nur in eine richtung bewegen und nicht das objekt selber drehen...


----------



## asci25 (9 März 2012)

Ist eine Grafik-Liste vielleicht für Dich eine Lösung?


----------



## Leinad (9 März 2012)

grafik-liste? was ist das?^^  musst mir aber jetzt nicht mehr antworten hab pc etc. schon runtergefahren. sehen 
am montag weiter. schönes weekend 

leinad


----------



## franciscator. (29 November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider nun dasselbe Problem in grün, allerdings nutze ich TIA V13 und bin relativ neu auf diesem Gebiet. Konkret möchte ich ein einfaches Ventil als Grafik einfügen, allerdings brauche ich es vertikal angeordnet, die einzigen Symbole die sich drehen lassen, sind die Standardsymbole wie Rechtecke oder Kreise. Der Weg über die Symbolbibliothek ist auch nicht möglich, die gibt es nämlich bei mir nicht. Hat jemand Hilfe für diese Version und das Problem?

Danke und Grüße,

Franze


----------



## hucki (29 November 2016)

franciscator. schrieb:


> Konkret möchte ich ein einfaches Ventil als Grafik einfügen, allerdings brauche ich es vertikal angeordnet,


Z.B. Original Grafikdatei im Explorer mit Rechts anklicken, auf Links- oder Rechtsdrehen gehen und danach die gedrehte Grafik neu im TIA bei 'Sprachen & Ressourcen/Grafiksammlung' einfügen.

Die TIA-eigenen Bildchen befinden sich u.a. im Ordner "C:\Program Files (x86)\Siemens\Automation\Portal V13\lib\Graphics" im zip-File. Entpacken, raussuchen, was man braucht, und drehen.
Dann wie oben.


----------



## franciscator. (29 November 2016)

das stimmt, drehen konnte ich es jedoch auch in wincc -> rechtsklick -> grafik bearbeiten. Dann wird, wie auch bei deiner methode, Paint extern geöffnet und ich kann die grafik drehen, es verliert aber dann seinen transparenten hintergrund, was letztlich einfach nicht sauber aussieht, auch wenn man die hintergrundfarbe anpasst.
gibt es denn keine erklärung, wieso sich wincc im tia prtoal so dagegen sträubt, diese grafiken einfach drehen zu lassen? ein ventil vertikal verbaut wird wohl den meisten automatisierern schonmal untergekommen sein.

danke trotzdem,

viele grüße,

franze


----------



## hucki (29 November 2016)

franciscator. schrieb:


> es verliert aber dann seinen transparenten hintergrund, was letztlich einfach nicht sauber aussieht


Transparenter Hintergrund ist ja eine Eigenschaft des original Bildes.

Ich dreh' meine Bilder außerhalb von TIA (entweder mit IrfanView oder mit Photoshop) und dann bleibt die Transparenz auf jeden Fall erhalten.
Beim Drehen mit dem Explorer sollte sie eigentlich auch nicht verloren gehen.

Bei Paint bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich vermute mal, dass das Bild dort in ein Format ohne Transparenzeigenschaft gewandelt wird.


----------

